# Vent Windows for 1965 GTO Convertible



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

I understand the vent windows for a 1965 hardtop are the same for a convertible. I have the full vent window assembly out of the car but the chrome cases surrounding the glass have issues (one upper pivot is broken off and both lower pivot bolts/nuts have rusted beyond use)....A COUPLE OF QUESTIONS: are these vent windows (for my '65) available new, if not new then used and are they interchangable with other GM cars/years. Does anyone know if these are commonly repaired. Does anyone have both driver/passenger ones for me?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Any '64-'65 A-body hardtop wing windows will interchange. That's Chevelle, F-85, Cutlass, Skylark, Tempest, LeMans, etc. No new ones that I'm aware of....


----------



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you for the response. It really helps.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

*Vent widows*

Chips;

I am about 90% through a nut and bolt rotisserie restoration of a 65 GTO convertible. Both of my vent widows were very rough. Took me about a year but I was able get a replacement set on eBay from $25.00-35.00 for each side. Went through a few assemblies to make two good units. I had the frames and lock assemblies chromed for about $120.00 for the two, new gasket rubber and lock arms from The Parts Place and new tinted glass. If you are buying on eBay make sure you ask to see good clear photos of the pivot/ and lower steel rubber retainer area. For some reason the drivers side is usually rusted out beyond repair.


----------



## tom4 (Aug 26, 2012)

olde-goat said:


> Chips;
> 
> I am about 90% through a nut and bolt rotisserie restoration of a 65 GTO convertible. Both of my vent widows were very rough. Took me about a year but I was able get a replacement set on eBay from $25.00-35.00 for each side. Went through a few assemblies to make two good units. I had the frames and lock assemblies chromed for about $120.00 for the two, new gasket rubber and lock arms from The Parts Place and new tinted glass. If you are buying on eBay make sure you ask to see good clear photos of the pivot/ and lower steel rubber retainer area. For some reason the drivers side is usually rusted out beyond repair.


this is to olde-goat (or anyone who has replaced the weatherstriping on the vent windows 0n a 65 GTO coup) --- do you know how to get the glass off the vent frame to allow the new rubber weatherstrip to be applied? We got instructions but they don't make sense because they window is riveted to the "glass" frame. I am thinking maybe you had to drill out the rivet & remove the adjusting nut to pull out the mirror as the post for the adjusting nut has to go thru the hole in the weatherstrip.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

You mention coup. If you are referring to the 2 Dr post car I am not sure if the vent window is of the same configuration. I am only familiar with the convertible/HT style. You mention rivets; on the HT/Convertible there are two retaining rivets/keepers at the bottom of the casting that the closure handle is attached to. If you are trying to take the glass out of the thin chrome frame these rivets can easily be dug out using a small screwdriver with a little help from a small hammer. The vent window is actually stronger than you think, so don't be shy with the small hammer. Once you get part of the head up grab it with a small vise grip and with a left twist motion it should come out. The 'rivet' has a spiral cut into it. Once these are out the whole assembly can be taken apart. Save the rivets as you will have to use them to reassemble the window. Hopefully this helps and I did not misread your question. Thanks


----------



## tom4 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply but I think you did miss understand what I was trying to say as I am not trying to take the glass out of the thin chrome frame. I need to put in new weather striping in the vent windows & the only way to accomplish this is to take the window off of the frame. It is attached by the upper pivot hardware about 3/4 of the way up the slanted side of the window (attached to the thin chrome frame) with one rivet. Then in the middle of the bottom of the vent window is the shaft from the adjusting nut hardware that needs to go thru the hole in the weatherstripping. This is the reason why I need to take the window off the frame. From what I understand, the hardtop & coup vent windows are the same. My question is, did you take the window off of the ventilator frame. That is what I need to know how to do.


----------

